# long spurs, big birds, leg bands and GPS transmitters....



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Last week was an eventful one for ecclectic and myself, as he headed east for a road trip.

But before he left UT, he got in a hunt at home where he put his buddy on a bird that they discovered (post-mortem) sported some jewelry. 



















Interestingly enough, this bird was trapped and tagged as a juvenile in Jan 2020 in New Harmony (as a problem bird) and was relocated to the Dutton. He was killed last week over 30 miles away from where he was relocated.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

In NC we were able to tag a few long spurred birds.....


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

EXCELLENT! Those spurs are awesome! Dutton was the mountain I killed my first and only turkey on like 6-7 years ago. I had 3 kids since then all born in April and May, and have only hunted turkeys 2 days since I killed that bird. 

Hoping this year I can find a local tom and give em the business!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

The grand finale was ecclectic's 23.75 lbs, 9-7/8" beard, 1-5/8" and 1-9/16" spurs bird. The bird was killed after an extended cat and mouse with him and his running buddy. I've seen right many dead turkeys and have never seen any bird to approach this one in size, impressive measurements and bonus accessories....


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't yet know the history of that bird, but will share when we have it.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, quite the run - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, unreal, thanks for posting.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Them's some serious hooks on a couple of those birds. Nice work.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd have thought NC would have easterns. Looks like a heck of a trip

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Awesome!
I did not know turkey bands were riveted on.
Always assumed they were just ‘crimped’ on like waterfowl and pheasant bands.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing.
Very much interested in the tagged birds. It's a great insight into some of their behavior.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I'd have thought NC would have easterns. Looks like a heck of a trip
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yes North Carolina just has easterns. The first bird was killed in Utah before he left for North Carolina


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Man, take away the rocky habitat and those birds can grow some mean looking hooks. I'd hate tonget raked by one!!

Looks like you've been having a good time. Congrats on all the success!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Finally got some information on the NC bird with the transmitter. He was captured and banded as an adult in February off 2020 in a group of 8 Toms, about 3/4 miles from where eclectic killed him. So he was at least four years old. He was able to be tracked the entire time in the same area so unlike the UT bird that traveled over 30 miles, this one stayed within a mile or so area. They said staying very close to their core area is very common with older toms.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Man, take away the rocky habitat and those birds can grow some mean looking hooks. I'd hate tonget raked by one


I have no scientific evidence for this. But I wonder if easterns have genetically longer spurs as a sub species. I see a lot of Merriams and a few Rios around here in Nebraska (no easterns) and western Kansas with really nice beards and shorter spurs in general than Eastern birds. I wouldn't call most of Nebraska and Kansas rocky by any stretch. 

Super cool birds. Can't believe it only traveled in a mile radius (ish)


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I think the difference in spur lengths per age are almost totally genetic, rocky vs soft dirt or whatever environment they grow up in.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

For the second year in the last three I did not make it to Utah to hunt.

But I have enjoyed the general season hunt vicariously through family…

Son and grandson hunt










Brother and nephew









Brother and friend









Brother

















Can’t wait till next May….


----------

